# Bought my first gun today



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello fellow members!

I bought my first gun today, the Remington 870 in the 26" 12 gauge model.

I'm not new to guns, but this is the first official firearm that I have purchased. By the way Remington is offering a $50 mail in rebate on their shotguns right now.

I looked at a bunch of models, from the Mossberg 500, the Benelli Nova's, and the Browning BPS, and this Remington seemed to be the best fit. Correct me if I am wrong, but the overall quality seemed to be far superior than any of the other models mentioned. In some cases it was half the price of other pump action shotguns that I was looking at. 

Does anyone else have this model? If so, how has it treated you? The guy at Bass Pro said that the barrels are also interchangeable. I intend to use this gun for a variety of purposed from waterfowl, deer, meat shoots at the gun club, and home defense. 

All comments are welcome


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Which model is it an express or wingmaster. I love my wingmaster it is super smooth and I seem to shoot it well. I used to have an express that was not as smooth but a decent gun.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

The first gun I ever purchased was an 870 wingmaster 12 gauge. The only shotgun I've ever owned. Still have it, still shoot it, and haven't had a single hiccup in my 12+ years of owning it. 870's are good guns, congrats


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

It is the Express model.

I shot it today and it was a ton of fun to shoot!


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

As long as the gun fits you it will be a lifetime piece. If it don't fit you will have trouble with the quick shots.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

They're great guns, bought one for my son when he graduated.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That same gun was my first shotgun. Great field gun and it has taken a beating and still looks almost new.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on your new shotgun. 
The 870 has been around a long time and has been a main staple for Remington. 
Have put many rounds out of a few and don't ever remember one giving me any issues. 
As has been said, they are a good field gun and can double as a good HD shotgun as well.
Don't forget to try different ammo to see which your shotgun prefers. Especially when it comes to slugs.
Enjoy!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

870s are great guns. The newer production models definitely benefit from honing the chamber. I recommend the flex hone. $35 or so and simple to do


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Good choice. I've always liked 870s and had one for a while. I kept tearing my thumb up loading it though, so I sold it off and got a Mossberg. I like their lifter set up better. 

I recently saw the 870 "Hardwood Home Defense" model and fell in love with it. Will more than likely get one just because.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We have a few 870's & all are great guns. I got my first, a wingmaster with 28" vent rib & 20' smooth bore slug barrel, in 1979 for $195 new at KMart. I have run 10's of thousands of rounds through it & have never had a single issue. It points great & feels like an extension of my arms. The newer express models aren't quite the same but are very good arms ; we have had a couple issues of the cheap Federal game loads sticking in the chamber, but they are the only ones. A ton of barrels, stocks, etc out there for them also.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

My Father owns 4 of them. I have Mossbergs, and the have had a couple of issues in the past 20 years, but nothing drastic and literally just a couple, while the 870's have had no issues I'm aware of.

You missed the boat if you did not buy a combo though, that included a slug barrel, 870 barrels are expensive.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I bought my 870 Wingmaster quite a few years before Remington came out with the Rem Choke screw in choke system, which I think was in 1986. It's chambered for 2-3/4" and 3"shells and came with a 30" full choke barrel that I used for goose hunting. I also bought a 28" modified choke barrel for rabbit hunting. About 10 years ago I bought a 26" barrel with the Rem Choke and then I bought a Undertaker turkey choke tube for it and used it for turkey hunting instead of the 30" full choke barrel that I had been using. In all the years that I've owned the gun I've never had a issue with it and I still use it now. It's a very well made and versatile gun. It's like a Timex watch, it takes a licking and keeps on ticking.


----------

